# Help-2nd iui attempt? Unsupportive clinic..



## AllysonH (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello - I'm new to the board - would have liked to do a better introduction but in need of some urgent advice - hoping someone can help  

I'm 37, with a very low AMH but ok FSH and LH - clinic suspects early menopause.  I've just completed first cycle of iui, sadly with BFN. AF came today and have rung clinic to start next cycle but feel like they are being very negative and trying to put me off trying again (cynic in me wonders if it's the bank hol issue as they are closed for 4 days...).  Initally they were supportive of doing 3 cycles and I'm unable to get a clear answer as to what has changed.  On 1st cycle I was on 225iu menopur daily, 3 folicles started to grow but only one reached 19mm (not a shock as it was expected I wouldn't stim well).  I've asked if it's worthwhile increasing the dose of menopur to try to improve this, but as often seems to be case with my clinic, apparently that's up to me   They've said I could go up to 300iu but I get the impression they don't think this is worthwhile, although to be honest feels like they don't think I have a chance anyway as keep asking me if this is 'what I want to do?' - v frustrating!

Can anyone advise on the affects of diff levels of drugs and poss over stim with low egg supply?  Or just how to deal with lack of support and poor communication from your clinic (don't really want to consider changing at this stage)

Thanks for any help and good luck to all those out there on the 2ww  (hope to be joining you soon)

Aly x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi sorry your clinic have been unhelpful .I have low amh and was told IUI would be a complete waste of time and to go straight to IVF using short protocol. There is a thread for ladies with low amh and they might be able to advise better than me, think some have had IUI's before. Hope this helps x


----------



## AllysonH (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks Maisyz - we had the dicussion with our clinic about whether to go for IVF or iui and our consultant was very pro iui (although now doesn't seem quite so supportive!) - their argument was with a limited egg supply better to go easy and not over-stim and that as everything else working fine with us should have a reasonable chance with iui.... (also plus for us was less invasive and lot cheaper  ).  I raised IVF again today with nurse I was speaking to but she now seems to think IVF wouldn't be an option as I'm unlikely to produce enough eggs to try this.  Odd we're being given different messages with similar condition - has your clinic suggested DHEA too? - I've been on it since beginnning of year - only affect it seems to have on me is make me look like going through puberty again with spots and greasy hair!).

Still haven't made a decision about drug level and got to start taking it tom  - feeling like I need some medical training!

Will have a search for the other thread you suggested too - thanks for your help x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

My consultant was pretty clear, IVF via short protocol absolutely the way forward for ladies with low amh no doubt in his mind at all. Perhaps thats because I'm so ancient. On the egg thing they can't possibly know how you'll respond to the drugs until you try them and as my consultant said some people they expect to do badly do fantastic whereas some they think will do great produce nothing or a load of rubbish eggs.  I managed to squeeze out 4, 3 OK to fertilise, and ended up with my 1 emby on board (so a very happy Maisy waiting to test shortly so fingers crossed. 

On DHEA there are lots of ladies on my low amh thread who have used it, my clinic didn't mention it at all though. Good luck with everything matey x


----------

